# Fort Mac fighter collapses in ring



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

> The fighting dreams of an 18-year-old Fort McMurray man were drowned in blood Friday after he collapsed in a Winnipeg mixed martial arts (MMA) ring.
> 
> A severely shattered nose caused internal bleeding in Dean Lewis's head, said the young scrapper's Fort McMurray-based coach.
> 
> ...


http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Alberta/2009/02/08/8308946-sun.html


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats crazy but in all honesty its probably only a matter of time before somebody dies in the ring or cage one day,

Im surprised there is someplace to train in Fort Mac, that is whats crazy to me, with the ridiculous cost of living I thought all they did was work up there.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, Phew is all I can say to that.

Like Toxic said, unfortunately it's going to happen one day, hopefully it wouldn't be a televised event - I think I'd throw up.

It's pretty amazing that people haven't died while fighting yet. I mean you'd think that there would have been, the amount of fights that go on these days. Just shows that it's much safer than you think. If I didn't know about this sport, and someone told me the rules and asked if I thought anybody would have died while competing, I would definitely have guessed 'yes'.

EDIT: I mean there have been people that I know, just collapse on the soccer pitch and die right there and then. Obviously there are wayyyy more football games than MMA fights, and considering there are 11 players on a team. But still...


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like he is okay though. Close call. Yeah there will be some deaths in mma its just a matter of time especially with the volume of fights that go down now but percentages wise it is a very safe sport.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Any word of what type of organization was running the fight? It's obvious they had doctors and medical staff on hand but I wonder if they were checking on the fighters inbetween rounds and what types of regulations they were under.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

If your lungs are filling up with blood, I think your corner should stop the fight. 

Having an all out war for 15 minutes seems like a kool idea on paper but if your nose is broken and it's draining into your lungs I think you should set your pride aside and take the loss. Live to fight another day.

EDIT:

If it was in Winnepeg, it might have been CFC.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

ya i heard they got a miletich gym up in fort mac.
i was thinking about going there to work and train.

buts its to gay up there


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I was there live! 
It was CFC

Also, now Winnipeg city council is trying to ban mma


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL at the 3 round slobber knocker part. 

Not so lol that the guy almost died. 

LOL that he's ok though. 



There have been 2 mma deaths though guys. I don't know you know about them and aren't counting them. But there have been two. 

Doug Dedge, he died in an unsanctioned fight in the ukrane in 1998. There's a youtube of it, and an article on sherdog. 

And an amatuer guy I think in texas, hit an underpadded cornerpost with his head and died a short time afterward.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Ya my Dad was tellin me about it im not far from there. Infact im wearing a a T from a fortmac gym right now lol.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> I was there live!
> It was CFC
> 
> Also, now Winnipeg city council is trying to ban mma


That sucks about trying to ban it now.

So was a doc looking at the fighters inbetween the rounds and he checked out alright to continue?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Walker said:


> That sucks about trying to ban it now.
> 
> So was a doc looking at the fighters inbetween the rounds and he checked out alright to continue?


I honestly dont remember..
I was way too drunk.. me and my friend drank a 40oz of rum before going to the fights.. then I spent a ton of $ there on booze.. lol I didnt even know this happened til I say it a few days later in the newspaper lol


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

That's awesome- no worries my man. :thumb02:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Thats crazy but in all honesty its probably only a matter of time before somebody dies in the ring or cage one day,
> 
> Im surprised there is someplace to train in Fort Mac, that is whats crazy to me, with the ridiculous cost of living I thought all they did was work up there.


Work, Fight and Smoking Crack is all thats done up there


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> Work, Fight and Smoking Crack is all thats done up there


Yeah there is so truth to that. Not calling down the guy that went to the show nothing wrong with drinking.


----------

